# Just Got Back From Italy



## obregon562 (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey guys,

Well, for the last 2 weeks me and my family of 22 were in Italy. It was a trip of a life time, and i even found a ooth (which started hatching in my suitcase, and all the little babies got out, alerted the USDA, and were promptley send through the death-ray/x-ray  )! I was fresh, relaxed, and overall happy.

It didn't last.

When i got home, all of my mantids were starving and very sickly! The person i was hoping would at least give them water apparently didn't! Lots died, and when i was done all i had left were an adult female Tarachodes sp. and an adult female Rhombodera sp. The tarachodes started contorting her abdomen in a wierd shape, and ended up dying this morning.

I called the person who didn't do anything, and she said she did feed them-HAMBURGER MEAT AND SODA!!! I was amazed they even took non-moving ######!!!

So, yeah, im not happy at the moment. For the people i was trading with, i am sorry, but i cant do much right now. *sigh*

the only good news is that all the euros (european currency) i have are worth a TON more than when i got them, so i have extra mantid money! Bitter-sweet though...

So, thanks for reading. Sorry if it seems self-centered. UGH im pissed!

Frankie


----------



## idolomantis (Jun 30, 2008)

ow that sucks... when i was lil, my dad had some fishes. the neighour said he would feed them... and he didn,t. when we were home al fishies lay dead

 

what kint of ooth did you found?

how did it look?

was it big?

were you found it?


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 30, 2008)

One of the unfortunate results of keeping insects. Few know how to keep them, and you can't take them with you. Sorry about all the deaths!


----------



## chun (Jun 30, 2008)

hamburger meat and soda? you got to be kidding me


----------



## obregon562 (Jun 30, 2008)

it was a big, creamish colored ooth. Found it in the Tuscany Valley.

Yeah, it sucked. The food blew me away too. I mean, come on! SO stupid! Oh well...


----------



## macro junkie (Jun 30, 2008)

..didnt you tell them to feed them crickets or frute flys and mist with water or was the HAMBURGER MEAT AND SODA a joke? why would any one be dumb enough to feed them soda?sounds like the person you left in charge was 6 years old.


----------



## obregon562 (Jun 30, 2008)

I told them *explicitly* (big word!  ) to put three fly pupae in each container every day and to just dump fruit flies in the smaller mantids cage when they feel, or every three days.

they still haven't told me why they put all that ###### in there...


----------



## Rick (Jun 30, 2008)

We went to Hawaii in april and the person I left in charge of all my animals did not do a very good job either even though I left detailed instructions.


----------



## Precious (Jun 30, 2008)

hamburger and soda? was she drunk? that's awful - sorry to hear it.


----------



## collinchang635 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hamburger meat and soda.... :blink: Ok.... thats a first for me.....


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 2, 2008)

go to his/her/its house with a samurai sword.....


----------



## obregon562 (Jul 2, 2008)

...or out all the dead bugs in her mail box... :angry:


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jul 3, 2008)

That person must be nuts..


----------



## After Effect (Jul 3, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> ...or out all the dead bugs in her mail box... :angry:


I'd put somthing worse in her mail box.. something steamy, and smel... well you get the idea,

maybe pyrotechniks.

I would post more questions but I'm finding the answers all over the forum. So thanks to evreone on the forums for asking good questions and of course providing concise answers.


----------



## Mantis_Whisper (Jul 3, 2008)

Argh! That sounds like a horror story.

Dead bugs in the mailbox sounds like a good idea though.


----------



## idolomantis (Jul 3, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> ...or out all the dead bugs in her mail box... :angry:


how about some fresh poo.......


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 4, 2008)

I would make that person buy you a bunch of knew mantids! What an outrage!   &lt;_&lt; :angry: :angry: How old was that person, like 5? Had that person ever even seen a mantid on TV?CRAZY!!!!!!!! :wacko: :blink: :wacko:


----------



## pedro92 (Jul 28, 2008)

Order about 3000 House fly pupae and put them in her mailbox or house. That would be nuts. MEAT AND SODA. Its almost as like she took them to mcdonalds. Im so sorry to hear about them. PM me I might be able to give you some ghost mantids.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear about what happened. I guess you can't really trust people with bugs. They probably think, "Oh, they're just bugs. You can get some more outside any time." I can't believe that person fed hamburger and soda without ice cream. I mean, didn't she think that mantises need ice cream floats?


----------



## obregon562 (Jul 29, 2008)

> I can't believe that person fed hamburger and soda without ice cream. I mean, didn't she think that mantises need ice cream floats?


Isnt that just a pisser? i mean, if your gonna do something, do it right!



> Order about 3000 House fly pupae and put them in her mailbox or house. That would be nuts. MEAT AND SODA. Its almost as like she took them to mcdonalds. Im so sorry to hear about them. PM me I might be able to give you some ghost mantids.


That could work also...

Hey! I might just do that-thanks!


----------



## Precious (Aug 1, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> Order about 3000 House fly pupae and put them in her mailbox or house. That would be nuts. MEAT AND SODA. Its almost as like she took them to mcdonalds. Im so sorry to hear about them. PM me I might be able to give you some ghost mantids.


That is the best idea...that is great! I'm gonna save that idea in the vault.


----------



## herpguy (Aug 1, 2008)

I say you take a nice big steak and put it in their mailbox Saturday after they get their mail, so when they get the mail Monday they will have a nice big 'ol furry steak. You can also do the same thing with a fish, a fish might be a little grosser, hmmm.......

I hope you did not pay the person.

-Dave


----------



## Birdfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Haha, get a few £/$ worth of cress/mustard seeds and sprinkle them on the front lawn to spell wakners! then if they spot it they will hopefully mow the whole lawn, removing the cress/mustard seedlings heads to spell "wakner" in big, brigther white letters (stems) across the lawn


----------



## darkspeed (Aug 1, 2008)

Birdfly said:


> Haha, get a few £/$ worth of cress/mustard seeds and sprinkle them on the front lawn to spell wakners! then if they spot it they will hopefully mow the whole lawn, removing the cress/mustard seedlings heads to spell "wakner" in big, brigther white letters (stems) across the lawn


Wanker :blink: 

Silly Brits and your wierd insult words. jk :lol: 

Seriously tho, it sucks so bad that your bug sitter sucks so bad. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## obregon562 (Aug 1, 2008)

thanks for all the support guys. its very nice to hear fellow mantid lovers consulation. except the Wanker part lol just kidding! haha im just imagining a lawn saying "wanker". With a mail box full of dead bugs, steak, dead fish, 3000 flies, and poop. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Precious (Aug 2, 2008)

I watch tons of Bitish films and I love their slang! Wanker, Tosser, Having it Off...they just seem less vulgar than American alternatives.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Aug 5, 2008)

Wanker, shacking hands to madam palm and her 5 lovely daughters, eagle spread across the bed engaging in the pleasure of the palm XD


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 5, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Wanker, saying hello to madam pal and her 5 lovely daughters, eagle spread across the bed engaging in the pleasure of the palm XD


XD :lol:


----------



## obregon562 (Aug 6, 2008)

> Wanker, saying hello to madam pal and her 5 lovely daughters, eagle spread across the bed engaging in the pleasure of the palm XD


 :mellow: does that mean what i think it means? :lol:


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 6, 2008)

obregon562 said:


> :mellow: does that mean what i think it means? :lol:


is you think what i think then we think that we both thenk what that means, at least i think so.


----------



## obregon562 (Aug 6, 2008)

> QUOTE (obregon562 @ Aug 6 2008, 06:47 PM) does that mean what i think it means?
> 
> is you think what i think then we think that we both thenk what that means, at least i think so.


I see. so is it about that?


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 7, 2008)

idolomantis said:


> how about some fresh poo.......


I agree with you. Except I would light the bag of poo on fire and throw it on her front step


----------



## jason_mazzy (Aug 13, 2008)

hamburger meat/fluy pupae/saturday afternoon. alot o maggots by monday!


----------

